# Lieutenant Michael Avilucea



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Lieutenant Michael Avilucea 
*New Mexico State Police
New Mexico*
End of Watch: Friday, May 30, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 26 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 30, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Lieutenant Michael Avilucea was killed in an automobile accident in Rio Arriba County while returning from an operation in which he had assisted with recovering explosives.

His patrol car rolled over as he returned to his normal duty station.

Lieutenant Avilucea had served with the agency for over 26 years and was commander of the Explosive Ordnance Disposal Team.
Agency Contact Information
New Mexico State Police
PO Box 1628
Santa Fe, NM 87501

Phone: (505) 827-9219

_*Please contact the New Mexico State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Your tour has ended LT. Thank you for your dedication and service to the State of New Mexico. Serve now with St Michael and watch over the brethren. May God comfort your family in their time of need.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

NEMO ME IMPUNE LACESSIT

Historically, the heraldry can be traced to Scotland. According to legend, the "guardian thistle" has played its part in the defense of the ancient realm of Scotland against a night attack by the Danes, one of whom let out a yell when he stepped on a prickly thistle and alerting the Scottish defenders. The translation from Latin is *"No one wounds me with impunity" or "No one harms me and gets away with it"*. The modern day meaning has been adopted by Scottish regiments and by peace officers everywhere to express their support and pledge to fallen officers and their families.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

May he rest in peace. God bless him and his family.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fallen New Mexico Officer Laid to Rest












AP Photo/Las Cruces Sun-News, Norm Dettlaff

Family members of New Mexico State Police Lt. Michael C. Avilucea grieve during his funeral, June 4 at Hillcrest Memorial Gardens Cemetery in Las Cruces, N.M.

*JENN DOMBROWSKI*

LAS CRUCES, N.M. -- 
State Police Lt. Michael Avilucea, 51, of Las Cruces was surrounded by family and friends as he was laid to rest. 
Hundreds of law enforcement officers from across the state came to say goodbye to a friend and brother. 
Avilucea has in the last year has become the fifth New Mexico state police officer to die, whether on or off-duty or retired. 
Less than a year ago, Chris Miribal was killed on duty in motorcycle crash. 
"Each one of these officers that have died in these accidents is a tragedy and each one is unique beyond the other one. To lose Lt. Avilucea in an accident like this in incomprehensible." said Sgt. Doug Bolich with the New Mexico State Police. 
Miribal's brother said just a week shy of a year ago, he attended a similar ceremony. 
"That actually helps heal it because you know so many people care about it. You see their respect when you're driving down through the procession. Those salutes show people have respect for officers," said Robert Miribal. 
Family members said the state police force has lost so many recently. 
"I will support the state police at all times. I have friends and a grandson in the police force. I respect them. I think this was a wonderful turnout," said Elvira Walters, Aviluceas second cousin. 
Avilucea's casket was draped with the American flag, and carried by his own explosive ordinance disposal team. 
Officers came from as far away as New York, Washington state, California, Colorado, Arizona and Texas. 
Officers who had just lost a sergeant this year drove 12 hours from Arkansas to pay respect. 
"It's emotional. I feel their pain, the agency's pain and as well as the family," said Trooper Chase Melder of the Arkansas State Police Department. 
Those who worked closely with Avilucea said he would be remembered for being a leader. 
"We learn lessons from him while he was alive. We'll learn lessons from him in his death, and hopefully we can prevent something as tragic happening in the future." 
State police officers that worked with Avilucea in Santa Fe, Alamogordo and Las Cruces say statewide, the department has felt his loss. 
They said it hit hard, like a ton of bricks.

_Story From: __kfox_


----------

